# Best old heavy hauler?



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

You need one like the Count has..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> You need one like the Count has..


I have been browsing the old COE ford's and GM's. 

I do like the looks of those cab over engine's for sure.

Most of those would need an engine transplant though.

The old Mack B's had a pretty good old turbo diesel in some of them.

I just found a guy that has a ton of old b's and some COE's, but it is a 500 mile round trip.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My brother is trying to get me to buy an old school bus.....


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

:laughing:Buses can be cool


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

u wanna buy my truck, its posted somewhere here.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Joasis said:


> The voice of moderation. I bought a used (200k miles) 1989 International S1600 box truck (ex U-Haul) for my son's insulation machine. 24 foot box, 5 speed, air ride rear, and tight cab. 7.3 first generation powerstroke. Non turbo'd....so the power isn't great, but it was cheap.
> 
> You can pick these up for $3000 and find a flat bed, sell the box for nearly what the truck cost, and there you go. Long way around, but a cheap, reliable hauler none the less.




That year should be a 7.3 IDI , not a Powerstoke , which started in mid 94.  at least in Fords.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Old school COE Pete.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I love this beast.......:thumbup:


































I had the build thread to this somewhere but I can't find it!!!!


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like a beast!! What year is that thing?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

.......or if you like the "rust-o-rod" look:












Here's some more COE pics, it might take a few days to go through:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/coetrucks/pool/with/7613085964/


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

QCCI said:


> Looks like a beast!! What year is that thing?


A 1954 Chevy, here's part of the build thread:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632203097752/


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> An older Power Wagon would fit your taste;
> 
> http://www.dodgepowerwagon.com/classifieds/litwiller-100912-64.php
> 
> Tom


Has to be my favorite truck...I would Love to be able to drive one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dan_Watson said:


> Has to be my favorite truck...I would Love to be able to drive one.


They are not much fun to drive. The tranny's are difficult to deal with and at 50 mph they sound like they are going to explode.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They are not much fun to drive. The tranny's are difficult to deal with and at 50 mph they sound like they are going to explode.


Just have to be a double clutching gear jammer. :thumbsup: Lots of guys don't know how to drive them old trucks. :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> Just have to be a double clutching gear jammer. :thumbsup: Lots of guys don't know how to drive them old trucks. :no:


I was trying to type unsynchronized but I can't spell it. :laughing:

Up shifting is not bad, down shifting that thing was nearly impossible.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was trying to type unsynchronized but I can't spell it. :laughing:
> 
> Up shifting is not bad, down shifting that thing was nearly impossible.


Just have to listen to the engine RPM's and slide them in. 

When I was younger worked for a guy on a farm that had a 51 Ford 2ton with a manual two speed rear end , got to the point of being able to split and power shift that thing , was lots of fun to do. Lot of straight cut gears to deal with.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

We had an old Ford grain truck with a two speed rear end, I was good at driving that thing around.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> We had an old Ford grain truck with a two speed rear end, I was good at driving that thing around.


This one the guy changed it from vacuum shift to manual. Lever was next to the door. so you could have on hand on the trany and the other on the two speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ours was right in the gear shifter.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a friend that is 29 years old that is an IHC fan(no, it's not skyhook:laughing. Maybe one of these days I'll convert over to IHC.:laughing:

Here's a 1973 IHC commercial:







It amazes me how commercials and pickups have changed in the last 40 years.:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a diesel mechanic tell me once, 'you can rebuild a Detroit, take a picture of it, hang the picture on the wall, and in a couple weeks, there'll be an oil spot under the picture'


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have read that if they don't leak, they are probably out of oil.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, I have read that if they don't leak, they are probably out of oil.


And other thing they don't call them screaming Jimmys for nothing. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I really want an old model B though, I could watch video's of these old rigs all day long.

http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/3698817896.html


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I really want an old model B though, I could watch video's of these old rigs all day long.
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/3698817896.html


Would be a great truck for work... Would get lots of looks...


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

It would look good restored I love the B's


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I think I figured out what I want.

Mid 80's crew cab GMC high sierra and drop a 12v Cummins in it


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, I think I figured out what I want.
> 
> Mid 80's crew cab GMC high sierra and drop a 12v Cummins in it


LOL, have fun with that! Junk year for the gmc trucks and why put a boat anchor in it for a motor? #53 blocks, injector pumps, lift pumps, clock springs, the list could go on and on...

If you want a good tow rig get what the guy at the dump had the other day, 2000 H1 notchback. Of course you could get 15 silly 80's junk trucks for the cost of the H1...


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

What is a H1


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

wnc viking said:


> What is a H1


Real hummer?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will have fun with it. Those year GMC's were a sharp truck and the original 12 valve cummins can pull house and get 20+ mpg's doing it and run longer then any other diesel Iin Iit's class.

You can buy one of those gmc's from California in primo shape for under 3k.

Other one that would be cool would be an old International crew cab with a first gen 7.3 PS.

Those old cummins must be good, they end up in a lot of the superduty's that had the 6.0 PS around here .


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

dougger222 said:


> LOL, have fun with that! Junk year for the gmc trucks and why put a boat anchor in it for a motor? #53 blocks, injector pumps, lift pumps, clock springs, the list could go on and on...
> 
> If you want a good tow rig get what the guy at the dump had the other day, 2000 H1 notchback. Of course you could get 15 silly 80's junk trucks for the cost of the H1...


Hummers aren't made to tow. They can haul a fair bit but that's not their purpose.

At the start of the thread a few people suggested a ford with the 350 7.3 diesel. I just bought one and they're rated for up to 20k GCWR but only 11k for towing. It sounds like it could do it based on some towing forum threads I've seen but buying something that's not rated for the load you have in mind and driving it really long distances probably isn't the safest course.

Edit: Looks like the f450 and f550 have plenty to spare while you can get up there with the f-350 and a fifth wheel setup. I had only been looking at the e350's.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will have fun with it. Those year GMC's were a sharp truck and the original 12 valve cummins can pull house and get 20+ mpg's doing it and run longer then any other diesel Iin Iit's class.
> 
> You can buy one of those gmc's from California in primo shape for under 3k.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Are you gong to be coming back here with a pic of something like this in tow?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well the deal has been made and I will be picking up the 3+3 next weekend. I took my 3 kids with me to look at it again and take it for a drive. 1978, 103k, 454, 2 owner, ice cold air, working cruise control, wiper delay, really clean interior, almost new tires, runs out and drives great. 

We also got a tour of a mini zoo there too.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

So much for the B but it will be easy to find parts for it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will find a B eventually. I just couldn't pass this up for the price and the condition it is in. 

The previous owner towed a camper here from mid washington state with it and said he got almost 11 mpg on the trip here. 

My kids think it is cool they can ride in the front seat.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks like it is in nice shape.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Sweet! You're just going to leave the 454 in it I guess? Should be able to do what you want it to do, 12V cummins would do it better though...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Sweet! You're just going to leave the 454 in it I guess? Should be able to do what you want it to do, 12V cummins would do it better though...


I am going to keep an eye out for a cummins donor truck. For right now, I am just going to use it around town, see what I might have to do to it and look into putting a 4L80e overdrive tansmission behind the big block. I now have two trucks to drive around that have 454's in them.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

I am putting an offer on this. It is built on a 2002 GMC 3500 chassis with a Duramax in it.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfgzeqjky00dyr8/2011-10-29 10.09.38.jpg


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the first thing I would do is find some new rims


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

wnc viking said:


> I think the first thing I would do is find some new rims



I may have a set of chrome simulators hanging out in my parents barn somewhere.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

That would help that truck needs chrome


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd black that ***** out. 

Ice cold a/c is awesome.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

rex said:


> I'd black that ***** out.
> 
> Ice cold a/c is awesome.


I think I need to leave it the original color, it really is darn clean for 35 years old.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Doesn't cost anything to leave it the original color.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to drop it 5". Put a 4 link and bags on it eventually.

lowered dually's look awesome.


----------

